# SE Exam Material



## cal91 (Nov 26, 2018)

Has anyone recently taken the SE exam who is willing to sell their material? 

I'm specifically looking for:

Structural Engineering Reference Manual 9th edition 
Structural Exam Solved Problems, 7th edition
Structural Exam Practice Exam, 5th edition


----------



## wyoungPE (Nov 28, 2018)

I have the SERM 9th Edition, PPI Structural Engineering Solved Problems 7th Edition, and the PPI SE Structural Breadth Six-Minute Problems I would be willing to part way with.

Let me know what you would pay for them. I live in CO and can get them sent out right away.

-Bill


----------



## cal91 (Nov 29, 2018)

Great, thanks! I just sent you a PM


----------

